# Klassenfoto --> Comicstyle ?



## -GS-Master (3. April 2007)

Hallo ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand von euch gute Tutorials zu "Comicstyles" hat.
Ich wollte mal dass Klassenfoto meiner Klasse zum Comicbild machen und wäre auch sehr daran interessiert, dass sich einiges erhalten lässt, was die Konturen von Gesichtern etc. angeht.

Bin fürs Tutorial-Lesen bereit ^^
Danke schon mal


----------



## Philip Kurz (3. April 2007)

Hallo.

Da bieten sich natürlich die "üblichen Verdächtigen" wie "Farbpapier/Collage" oder "Tontrennung/Kanten betonen" an. Allerdings hängt das wirklich stark vom Ausgangsbild ab. Da du Binnenkonturen, gerade in den Gesichtern, wohl erhalten möchtest, sollte das Photo eine große Auflösung haben. So haben die Filter genug "Material" um zu arbeiten.
Der logische, aber auch aufwendige Weg ist, die Personen nachzuzeichnen. Wenn ich aber mal von meiner damaligen Klassenstärke von 26 Personen ausgehe, dürfte das eine Weile dauern. 

Hier noch ein paar Threads/Links, die dir evtl. weiter helfen:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/16706-comic-effekt.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/4888-fotos-zu-skizzen-comics-aber-wie.html
http://www.drweb.de/photoshop/comic.shtml

Grüße

Philip


----------



## -GS-Master (3. April 2007)

Ich danke schon mal ^^
Wegen den Gesichtern  -.-  vielleicht müssen die ja doch nicht so zu erkennen sein ... 
Wa ja nur ne Idee ... ich lesen mir erstmal deine Posting-Links durch


----------

